
ClassPass raises prices 60% in NYC overnight, after 25% increase in July - shmatt
http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/04/classpass-price-increase-200-a-month-in-new-york-city.html
======
TaylorGood
This most certainly will transfer to other regions; reading this today is why
I'm holding off on rejoining. Why wouldn't price increases reflect in LA as
well?

